# AquaMedic Solenoid



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know what's wrong with my solenoid. When I unplug it , I still can see some bubbles through the bubble counter although the number of it decreases. even after I shut the main Valve of CO2 cylinder, I still see the bubbles.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What did you use to seal the fittings around your regulator? If you used teflon tape, that would be my first suspect; if a small piece managed to find its way into your solenoid, it would prevent it from closing all the way, and thus, you will see some gas.

However, since you also mentioned that after shutting off the main CO2 tank valve, you still see bubbles, it may simply be due to residual gas that is still present. My CO2 still goes for a couple minutes after my solenoid shuts.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thanks.*

I think my co2 line between the solenoid and bubble counter is a little bit too long.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

myraymond said:


> I think my co2 line between the solenoid and bubble counter is a little bit too long.


Unless we are talking an inordinate length of tubing (think 20+ feet), the length of the tubing should not matter (i.e. leakage due to the length of tubing).


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I will try to 
1. shut off CO2 valve
2. let solenoid on and run for some time to release any CO2 in the tubing and then
3. take the solenoid off and open it to see if anything wrong.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Solenoid could be stuck open.

First see if you can hear a click sound when you plug and unplug it from the power supply. Then, try to plug it in and out a few times quickly. If that doesn't work, try to tap the solenoid gently when it's off. Sometimes that'll release it. 

If all else fails, take it apart if you can and clean it out. Don't use any chemical cleaners or anything. Just try to wipe down what you can maybe use a can of air duster to blow it out. 

I don't know if you want to try this...but I've heard from Rexx that you can to crank everything up max (fully open) and then try to quickly plug the solenoid in and out. Dunno if that works but worth a last try before it goes in the garbage. Oh ya, make sure you're not blasting co2 into your tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> ...that you can to crank everything up max (fully open) and then try to quickly plug the solenoid in and out. Dunno if that works but worth a last try before it goes in the garbage. Oh ya, make sure you're not blasting co2 into your tank


This may work, as you are essentially trying to blow out the offending particle with a blast of CO2.

As mentioned, make sure you place your CO2 output outside of your tank. In addition, to prevent your needle valve from being damaged, I would ensure that it is open all the way.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*still has the issue*

I tried all the suggested methods and still feel confused for this solenoid. I even connect it with the regulator closely by leaving very short CO2 tubing in between and connect bubble counter just after the solenoid. I shut off the main valve of co2 cylinder and unplug the solenoid, but I still see almost 1 bubble /second in the bubble counter. as the length of tubing before bubble counter is so short, there should be less remaining gas in there after I shut off both solenoid and main valve. but after 1 hour I still see bubbles.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It sounds like there is something definitely blocking your solenoid from closing properly.

Even if you close the CO2 tank, there will still be some gas remaining in the regulator. This would explain why there are still bubbles appearing in the bubble counter, even after you have closed the CO2 tank.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

maybe it is the time to buy a new one? any suggestion for a stable but not expensive solenoid?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I find the cause. the issue is not at solenoid, but at needle valve. for some reason, there was much gas remaining in need valve ,which may force solenoid to open even after I shut it off. I just opened the solenoid and released all gas in it, and everything seems fine now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

myraymond said:


> maybe it is the time to buy a new one? any suggestion for a stable but not expensive solenoid?


There were some good Parker solenoids on eBay a while back. I am currently using one of these solenoids, and it is quite reliable. Alternatively, you can get a Clippard (many people use this solenoid). It is relatively cheap (about ~35 CAD, last time I checked, if ordered locally within Canada), but does tend to get a little warm during operation. You may be able to get it for a slightly lower price from the US (i.e. ~22 USD). However, be careful of customs, etc.



myraymond said:


> I think I find the cause. the issue is not at solenoid, but at needle valve. for some reason, there was much gas remaining in need valve ,which may force solenoid to open even after I shut it off. I just opened the solenoid and released all gas in it, and everything seems fine now.


Very strange. The needle valve should not be able to "hold back" gas after the solenoid is closed. Regardless, at least your problem seems to be fixed for now.


----------

